# tein suspension



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

so i just had a few minutes to decide if i wanted some Tein HA coilovers for my s13 ... for dirt cheap.. in almost brand new condition...

so, now ill be good... except that i want to put in the EDFC, but everywhere i look, i dont see HA even listed for the s13 on the compatiblity chart ... they list the s14 ha as uncompatible, but all the rest of the s13 applications are compatible

anyone got the skinny on Tein HAs? 

:givebeer:


----------

